# todays dig



## elkton (Sep 27, 2006)

*Hi everyone, This is my first time posting, Thought I  would give it a try. Sure enjoy reading all the other posts. Dug a 1920s dump this morning , Hoping to find a few local milk bottles. lots of digging & not much to show for it. I did find a interesting coke bottle that I have never seen before. Thought maybe someone might know about it.  Its 11 & 1/2 inches tall A 24 oz. size. Clear glass, registered, & embossed  CHESTERFIELD BRAND  COCA COLA BOT'G WKS.   THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD .  If anyone knows anything about it please let me know.  Thanks for your help. GOOD LUCK  &  BE SAFE DIGGING*


----------



## capsoda (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Charles, It's a soda water bottle. Coke bottles will only say Coca Cola, usually in script but not always. I have never heard of Chesterfield brand except in cigaretts. Where is the bottle from.

 I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## elkton (Sep 27, 2006)

*Thanks for the info capsoda,   There is no state or town name anywhere on the bottle.  by-the- way it is a crown top, I forgot to say in the  last post. *


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 2, 2006)

Elkton, are you from Elkton, MD?

 The pics Iâ€™m showing are for Chesterfield Brand bottles we commonly find lying out in the woods alongside hobbleskirt cokes from the Havre de Grace, MD coke bottling plant.  Your bottle is much older and I would guess teens to early twenties.  My style has BOTTLE PATD DEC 29 1925.  I have seen these from ROOT 1931 to Owens Illinois 1968 and all have CCBW Havre de Grace on the base. Iâ€™m guessing the Coca Cola Bottling Works in Havre de Grace started or bought this brand to use for their soda water bottles some time after discontinuing the use of the star type bottles.  Iâ€™m also pretty sure this was orange soda and possibly even grape. Nice find!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 2, 2006)

other side


----------



## capsoda (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice bottle Steve, it was designed to go through same conveyor bottling system as the 6 1/2 oz Coke hobble skirt bottle.


----------

